
Into the Unknown: Mawson's Antarctic Trek (2013) - mokash
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2013/01/mawson-trek/
======
grecy
If you enjoy tales of Antarctic (mis)adventure, and adventure stories in
general, I highly, highly recommend "The World Journey in the World" by Apsley
Cheery-Garrared [1], the tale of Scott's ill-fated 1910-1913 attempt to be the
first to reach the South pole by one of the men with him.

It is easily the most unbelievable account of adventure ever written, I
genuinely have never read anything I would consider even a distant 5th place.
I honestly don't think humans will come close to anything like it until we
start exploring other worlds.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Worst-Journey-World-Apsley-Cherry-
Gar...](https://www.amazon.com/Worst-Journey-World-Apsley-Cherry-
Garrard/dp/1619491877/?tag=dastrbl-20)

~~~
jfk13
Don't overlook "Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage" (Alfred Lansing).

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/139069.Endurance](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/139069.Endurance)

~~~
rtkaratekid
Or “Alone on the Ice” which takes many accounts of Mawson’s trip. These
adventures are the most incredible stories I’ve ever read and, with some
expedition experience myself, I sometimes just shudder thinking about how
difficult it must’ve been.

~~~
arethuza
If you like that kind of thing I can recommend _" Barrow's Boys: The Original
Extreme Adventurers: A Stirring Story of Daring Fortitude and Outright
Lunacy"_ by Fergus Fleming - it largely covers 19th century expeditions UK to
try and find the Northwest Passage and to rescue previous expeditions.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/878082.Barrow_s_Boys](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/878082.Barrow_s_Boys)

------
hprotagonist
You can read Mawson's own account, in his own words, here:
[https://www.gutenberg.org/files/6137/6137-h/6137-h.htm](https://www.gutenberg.org/files/6137/6137-h/6137-h.htm)

"The Benzine Hut" is a phrase that haunts me sometimes.

~~~
andrewwharton
Also available from [http://www.antarctica.gov.au/about-
antarctica/history/explor...](http://www.antarctica.gov.au/about-
antarctica/history/exploration-and-expeditions/australasian-antarctic-
expedition/mawsons-book)

Can higly recommend. It seems like there was a completely different view as to
what were "acceptable risks" back in those days.

------
ehnto
We have an excellent exhibit of Mawson's expedition at our city's museum. They
have a replica of the cabin, all laid out with period correct equipment and
stocks they would have had, along side some great video and audio exhibit
pieces. They have the sled and dogs, and a piece of wall that's chilled and
iced over so you can feel the intensity of the cold they would have endured.
It's all very immersive.

------
EdwardDiego
Certainly sounds (from Mawson's debilitations) like they had vitamin A
poisoning

